# Veteran Hunting and Fishing Committee



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I am heading up the UWC Veterans Hunting and Fishing Committee. I am looking for volunteers that can participate with fundraiser and future hunting and fishing trips. You can be added to the list and I will afford you the opportunity to help when you are available. This is just the organization of the committee at this time. We are hoping to do fundraiser till about March April time and then a fishing Tournament in the May area. We will also be trying to do a Waterfowl package giveaway to a Vet. This package will include things like, a boat with mud motor, shotgun, decoys, waders and small essentials to get the Vet out and hunt. We are hoping to add a guided hunt of some sort with this. This is an idea I have had for some time now and would like all of this to be at zero cost to the Vet. Any and all help is and will be appreciated. If you are unable to donate time but work for a newspaper and can run an ad that is something we need as well. Donations of items will be needed in the future like fishing rods and small tackle. I will keep you updated as we progress. I hope that in the future we can make this an annual event but will need everyone’s help. If you are interested please let me know in what capacity and you can post it or send me a PM with your contact information. Thank you for your time and I look forward to working with everyone on these events.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I would be more than happy to take a vet out in either my airboat or mud motor boat for a waterfowl hunt. I can provide the transportation, firearm, ammo ect ect. My only issue is my time will be kind of hit and miss during this season but I should be able to plan something out to help! sounds like a great cause. Thanks for putting something like this together.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Gee LeDouche said:


> I would be more than happy to take a vet out in either my airboat or mud motor boat for a waterfowl hunt. I can provide the transportation, firearm, ammo ect ect. My only issue is my time will be kind of hit and miss during this season but I should be able to plan something out to help! sounds like a great cause. Thanks for putting something like this together.


Very kind offer Mr. Gee! Thank you!

I too would like to thank KennyC for taking on (Developing) this position, he is very passionate about it. As with all things new, there will be lots to plan, evaluate, and logistics to determine and carry out, too much for a single person or two or three. This is a great program and if ANY of you fine folks would like to volunteer some time to help out in whatever way possible, that would be awesome!

Thank you!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

PM Sent


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Im in! This really is going to be a great opportunity to get guys into the field and on the water once again. We all know how good we feel when we get out, lets let others feel the same way!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Is anyone else interested in helping out? I would have figured that there would be a few others


----------

